# Some pics from our trip



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's a Lion Fish, yes I said Lion Fish in the Bahamas.
They should only be found in the Pacific.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's another, it's a crappy picture but you get the idea.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This is a little blurry.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

They don't look so bad to me, but I don't know the first thing about underwater photography. Thanks for sharing, bro!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

sweet photos Jeff, love the shark. how close were you?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats awesome.Those pics are great!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hella said:


> sweet photos Jeff, love the shark. how close were you?


I could have touched him.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

you know i'm drooling right???

man i've been itching to go diving in saltwater!

octo's are very kewl creatures


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You do fresh water too?


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

yep .......... we dive here in the lakes when we can't get to saltwater


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How long have you been diving?


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

4 yrs

still considered a newbie to some.............you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think 5 this summer.
At this point I might have 190 dives in.

We'll be getting into our local lake tonight with some friends.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lucky dog!

I can't even remember how many dives i've logged..........i'm sure well over 100
I logged like 23-24 during our week in honduras this year alone.

how were the conditions? where'd you go Nassau? live-a-board or resort?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Live aboard. *Cat Ppalu. *
Conditions were pretty good, lots of green algae.
The drift dive was the best on this trip. 9 knots(sp), but the coral was clean.
We got 21 dives on that one.
Last fall we did another live aboard and pulled 27 dives from that trip.

Did you see a whale shark when in Honduras?

We stayed on Utila a few years ago, got to see one. Pretty cool.
It was only a baby at 20 ft.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm am envious!!! Beautiful pics FE. Me and the hubby have done only snorkeling so far. That was in St. Thomas and Guadalupe. We also swam with the stingrays. Don't ya just love that blue water. It is so crystal clear and everything is to vibrant.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

I've only done 1 live aboard for a weekend in the flower gardens a couple of summers ago
if i remember right I pulled 8 maybe 9 dives between Sat and Sun

that was the time I got to see a giant sea turtle and behind it came a giant manta ray............absolutely breath taking

made my sea sickness worth it...............lol

haven't got to stay at utila yet...........we're looking at that for next summer actually
we have stayed over at CoCo View for the past 2 yrs on roatan

We were there this Jan.........we had just dropped off the boat for one of our last afternoon dives on CoCo View wall..........i was about 15-20' off the wall and another guy in our group was about 15' from me out..........we hadn't been in the water 5 mins i bet........i had gotten all settled and just browsing the reef..........when all the sudden i'm grabbed by my tank and whirled around.....Phil points straight out.......about 20-25' out a 20' whaleshark swims by...........i about spit my reg out............and literally said OH MY GOD!!! out loud...............lol

no one in our group believed us..........lol..........UNTIL another group that was a little ahead of us diving were talking about seeing it too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's sweet!

Do you dive with a group or club, or just book all your own stuff?


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

there is a group of 8 of us that are all good friends and we travel together

one of the guys has booked it for us 

have you seen seahorses in honduras?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, only one. A wee little fellow.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

a friend in our group took this shot this year
this little guy was about 4-5" big


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

gotta run for now........we can continue to this convo later.........i've gobs of pix too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

*This fall we're tripping this fall to **Turks & Caicos on another live aboard.
Next fall the CoCos. Lots of Hammer Heads 
*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice Picture!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG a real Sea horse! thats awesome! Thanks for sharing that pic!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

yes, the seahorse is a cool pix. It's almost like they're mythical in some way. You don't hear about them too much and the only time you really seem to see them is in an illustration where Poseidon is using them to pull his chariot. So it sometimes comes as a pleasant surprise when you see a picture of a real, honest-to-God one. Cool, indeed.

Hey Jeff, do you have any pix of the Whale Shark? Post 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I wasn't able to get one, but sure someone did. I'll look.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's the sea hosre we saw.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Kick ass, man! Oh, I'm trying to send you a PM and it sez your box is full...:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Fixed.

So, you didn't like the shark photo?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG hes soooo cute, His perfect, what a great pic! Im saving the pic if thats okay with you.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

the shark photo was really cool too.!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Man, you know I LOVED that shark photo and would like to see more of them if you have any. Is that one a sand shark?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Is this the place where you gave that bar your underwear? I know you were talking about this at Ironstock. Something about having to take off your underwear in the bar to give to them or something.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Man, you know I LOVED that shark photo and would like to see more of them if you have any. Is that one a sand shark?


Just a reef shark.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Is this the place where you gave that bar your underwear? I know you were talking about this at Ironstock. Something about having to take off your underwear in the bar to give to them or something.


Nope, that was in Bimini


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

how many sharks did you see?


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

here's a few from Jan.......this one's from our shark dive


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

here's 2 more seahorses we saw


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

plenty more where these came from if you wanna see them.......pm me 

sharks, lobsters and eels ............oh my!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

At the blue whole there was well over 70. Little blacknose
But on that dive about 13 -15 of them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm in your photobucket right now.
Are you in any of pics?


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

there's only one of me ............you should find it no problem............lol

i think its the only one i have in there


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This mus be you?


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

i just uploaded one of me and hubby in roatan 2004 album

we look no different now.......lol


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

that would be me...........lol

our friend that took all these photos i've posted online in my roatan 2006 album got shots of all of us 

scuba is such a glamourous sport.........lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No kidding, we all look our best!

At least you don't have green slim coming from your nose LOL

Well, at least until you're out of the water


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lmaoooooooooooooooo

we all have that lovely look from time to time
I try to remember to rinse asap when i surface so folks don't have to witness that.............lol


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

I used to dive and I lived in the tropics for close to ten years. However, while I was living on Paradise Island in the Bahamas, I had to stop scuba diving due to an inability to equalize my inner ear: I was subject to Inner Ear Squeezed and as a result of this, I suffered diminished hearing in both ears and my doctor told me to stop diving or else go deaf.

Needless to say this was quite upsetting but I continued to snorkel and although not nearly the same thrill level, I still got to see some incredible things with my most memorable moment was when I found myself surrounded by a school of giant Manta Rays in the Maldives 

Nice pictures!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear that.
And we did visit Paradise Island while we were there.

They believe that the lion fish had come from there, something about the filtration system having a fault.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

that totally sucks on one level

but how cool that you lived in the tropics for 10 yrs!

wow............can't imagine being surrounded by a whole school of mantas
i'm sure it was heart stopping!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You guys have snapped some awesome pix. I sure would love to see all of them you have. Unfortunately, that's as close as I want to get. I'm deathly afraid of being under water. Jeff, keeps trying to persuade me to go, but I can't get over that phobia. But I'll look at pictures of it all day.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

I didn't snap any of those..........one of guys in our group did..........i just pointed and he clicked..............lol

any pix you see over in my photobucket 2004 album i took and i took a few of the 2006 ones on land only though

Jeff (our friend) always gets great shots! he's had lots of practice........beats us trying to take pics and end up w/$40 worth of blue pics


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

all the pics you have shared have been phenomenal! makes me want to go get scuba certified..lol something I have been wanting to do for a long time anyway, but being here in land locked colorado haven't really gotten around to getting it done..lol someday maybe.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll hook you up if you can talk Ken into it lol


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

I may have to work on that...lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

We could start him out in wader pants maybe?


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

lol, maybe. 

first we are going to have to get him into the water..lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

We could put him into a sinking boat, he'll have to get into the water


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

he would prolly kill us both first..lol but that might work..


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

if you go get certified he may follow


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Great Pics Jeff!


----------

